# Snow X SHCT = ?



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Am I right in thinking a mack snow x shct = hypo mac snow (aka hypo ghost), or would it just be a mac snow het hypo?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
Snow.
[1C]Hypo of type.
[1C]Hypo snow of type.
----
Snow X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo of type.
[1C]Hypo snow of type.


----------

